# 1981 Mongoose Motomag



## hzqw2l (Nov 27, 2021)

Local pickup yesterday.

Complete original in barn fresh condition.

Priced below the sum of its parts so I couldn't pass on it.

Getting harder to find this complete.


----------



## Lonestar (Nov 27, 2021)

Nice score! What a beautiful survivor 😎


----------



## dave429 (Nov 27, 2021)

Great Score!


----------



## dave429 (Nov 27, 2021)

Definitely getting harder to find this stuff but it’s still out there!


----------



## Suzuki Samurai (Dec 21, 2021)

hzqw2l said:


> Local pickup yesterday.
> 
> Complete original in barn fresh condition.
> 
> ...



Hi I am interested to buy this bike. How much is you asking price including shipping to Orlando Fl.


----------



## Schwinn1776 (Dec 24, 2021)

Super sweet score! So rad! 😎👍


----------



## OZ1972 (Dec 25, 2021)

Man that brings back memories , thanks for sharing !!!!!!!!


----------



## Rabiknight (Feb 9, 2022)

I WOD like to buy


----------



## phantomVW (Feb 12, 2022)

Nice find!


----------

